# The Hidden Dresser



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

The Hidden Dresser is a prop I made for my Demented Child's room. I gutted a dresser and left one draw so it would appear nothing was tampered with. I will have an actor move the Ouija board while waiting for an unexpected totter to approach the dresser to give them the ultimate scare! Enjoy!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Devious. I didn't see it coming.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh I love that idea!!! And you are right - having the bottom drawer slightly open like that really makes it appear that it's a normal dresser. Great having the Ouija board move, and then whammo! Total scare. Great prop!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Dixie said:


> Oh I love that idea!!! And you are right - having the bottom drawer slightly open like that really makes it appear that it's a normal dresser. Great having the Ouija board move, and then whammo! Total scare. Great prop!


Thank you! A friend of mine gave me this dresser because one of the dresser draws were broken. The dresser draw front panel was breaking away from the actually draw so that is what gave me the idea to keep the dresser draw panels. When I was gluing the panels to the dresser I still had one more draw left, but when I looked at it I was thinking to myself that the dresser looks more realistic with the draw still together.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice, gonna get a bunch with this prop!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

LOVE this idea!!! totally unexpected!!! fantastic job, joiseygal... as always.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Make sure the actor doesn't accidentally spell any bad words:googly:

I like how you do your videos as much as I like your props.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a cool idea. I didn't see the pop up coming.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

yep, that'll definitely get em! great idea!


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

LOL..! I did not see that coming..!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone! It definitely seems like the people that viewed it so far didn't expect someone to pop out!  Also thanks for the nice comment about my videos Roxy!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work on this, what a great way to use an old dresser. Very cool just watching the quija move on it's own. The pop up scare is a nice added treat...or trick.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I think this is a very cool idea.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

This falls into the simple but absolutely brilliant category. You're going to get a lot of scares with this one.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

You SOOO get halloween. That's PERFECT!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks so much!  I actually show the build on my vlog, so if you want to check it out than here is the link:

You can view the footage of the dresser build at 3:30 minute mark!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Love this!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm not sure what I was expecting to happen, but an actual actor popping out was not it. This is a great idea and a great scare! Very cool!


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

I got mesmerized by the movement, and then WHAM! The scare! So cool...


----------



## hauntedkimmy (May 31, 2011)

Awesome! Great scare!!! Ya got me!


----------



## scubaspook (Dec 16, 2010)

Nothings better than a live scare.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I love using actors and props to create a scare. Last year I used my ex husband in the torture room and he looked like he was connected to the wall with axes. When he went towards the crowd his arms remained on the wall and he came towards the crowd armless. It was a big hit, so I wanted to do something that was unexpected. I think people will not expect an actor in the dresser, so it should work!


----------



## hauntedkimmy (May 31, 2011)

Very cool axe idea!!! I might have to try something like that at ours. We have a room we just can't seem to get a concrete concept yet. That would fit!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

A great prop. Well done Joiseygal


----------



## Stinky Pete (May 2, 2011)

Big points for using the ex in the torture room


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

That is great Sharon. Makes me wish that I was doing a haunt this year so I could borrow this idea.


----------



## trentsketch (Jul 27, 2009)

I love it. I knew what was going to happen because you specified that you left one drawer in to throw off the ToTs, but the surprise was still great. Such a great scare. I wonder if adding a few more toys to the open drawer might get the ToTs to really stick their heads down before the lid pops off.


----------

